# Littermate Younguns on Fire



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Great afternoon hunt with three young littermates, l-r, Moxie, Lefty, and Nebo, and my friends Young Jamie, Vince (on the left) and Sky, whose family owns the woods we hunted. Sky carried my 10/22 and did some pretty fancy off-hand shooting. "I like to see squirrels fall out of the tree." LOL. We had a blast, and I'm telling you, if these three buzzards could shoot worth a damn, we didn't have enough tailgate.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

That looks like a blast. Nebo seems really proud of his work, as he should be.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had to be a lot of fun. I had the pleasure of hunting squirrels with a dog for five years and it was as much fun as rabbits with a good beagle. Wish you were closer to Medina so I could mooch a couple of the critters off you.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for looking. I've had beagles, pointers, Brittanies, coonhounds, curs and fiests alternately, one or the other, since the mid to early 50's, and I can say categorically that these Mt Curs provide the most action, the most fun and the least hassle and headache of any sporting dog I've ever followed.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's from yesterday's hunt with Nebo and his mother, Tricks. Rutting boar squirrels are flighty and will timber out to their dens upon your approach, sometimes a good distance off. Got an Ohio limit to sit still long enough for some .22 headshots.


----------

